# Changement identifiant Apple par @icloud.com. Activation icloud impossible sur Macbook pro



## Chris506830 (4 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour
J’ai changé mon identifiant Apple pour un compte: ....@icloud.com l’Apple store fonctionne correctement, mais dans «Préférences Système» du Mac «Comptes Internet» iCloud apparaît avec l’identifiant ancien ce qui rend l’activation de «iCloud» impossible. 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## moderno31 (5 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour

Tu peux donner les détails de ton OS, version ect...
+ une sopie d'écran anonyme de ce que ça te fait. Ton message n'est pas clair.
Tu parles de Appstore ok mais pas iCloud. Appstore à partir d'iTunes ou à partir de Achats ?
As-tu bien essayé de te connecter sur iCloud.com avec cet ordinateur ? Si c'est non, fait le et configure ton compte en lui indiquant de répertorier ton ordinateur. Ce sera déjà un premier lien d'effectué.


----------



## Chris506830 (5 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour merci de votre réponse. J'ai un Macbook Pro - Catalina 10.15.5
Icloud fonctionne correctement sur tous les appareils (Ipad, Iphone) et sur Icloud.com.
Il est impossible d'activer Icloud sur le Macbook.






 Note de la modération : J'ai masqué vos adresses emails pour préserver votre confidentialité .
Jura39


----------



## moderno31 (5 Juillet 2020)

Heureusement que j'ai dit Copie d'écran confidentielles....
Tu n'es pas au bon endroit. A mon avis, il faut aller dans Paramètres système / iCloud : déconnecte, reconnecte.
Si le couple "login / pass" fonctionne bien sur iCloud.com, alors redémarre ta machine, puis réessaie. Il n'y a aucune raison que ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## moderno31 (5 Juillet 2020)

Et je n'ai pas Catalina, pour t'aider. Je suis sous Mojave.


----------



## Chris506830 (5 Juillet 2020)

Merci. je vous tiens au courant


----------



## bibiche (8 Décembre 2020)

pas de suite à ce fil... ? j'ai en ce moment un problème similaire, j'ai toujours le petit rond rouge qui m'indique un soucis dans les préf. système 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 puis dans identifiant Apple
	

		
			
		

		
	







et ensuite 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Quand je clique sur continuer, mon mot de passe est demandé et ça se termine toujours par ceci :
	

		
			
		

		
	





Voyez-vous une solution ?
merci.


----------



## MrTom (9 Décembre 2020)

Hello,
Est-ce que tu as essayé de te déconnecter et de te reconnecter ?


----------



## bibiche (9 Décembre 2020)

oui, ça ne change rien.


----------



## bibiche (22 Décembre 2020)

Voilà, ça y est, c'est résolu ! J'ai demandé à Apple de me rappeler (1h15 au téléphone quand-même...)
Une petite manip sur le Terminal et tout est revenu comme il se doit. j'ai pu récupérer mes notes et mes contacts.


----------

